
Show HN: An android application to get notifications from a server/script - Mikescher
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.blackforestbytes.simplecloudnotifier
======
Mikescher
This is mainly a program to scratch my own itch,

a while ago I had a periodical cron script that would check if a specific
domain is available. I wanted to get a notification on my smartphone as soon
as the domain was free. But I couldn't find a simple way of sending a push
notification from a bash script. I ended up using the
[IFTTT]([http://ifttt.com/](http://ifttt.com/)) API to send a
[Pushbullet]([http://pushbullet.com/](http://pushbullet.com/)) message to my
phone which triggered a
[Tasker]([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dinglisch....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dinglisch.android.taskerm&hl=en))
task to play a loud sound - it worked at that time, but I still think it was
stupidly complicated.

So I decided to make an app where you can send a text to a _very_ simple API
and get a notification on your phone. And over the last weekend I decided to
polish it enough in case someone else runs in the same need :D

